# 56p



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Jul 26, 2021)

I'm going to try TAYDA to source from since I'm planning build #3 and not in any rush..  It will be Greengage OD, Plumes based.









						Greengage Overdrive - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to EQD Plumes™




					www.pedalpcb.com
				




I'm building my cart at Tayda and am stuck on C3 and C7 which are 56p.  

I am trying to use all WIMA for the Box Film type and cannot seem to find a 56p.

Per a google conversion tool, 56pF = .056nF = 000056uF.

Am I a moron that can't find a 56pF WIMA box film capacitor at Tayda?

The ONLY 56pF cap I can find at Tayda are ceramics but the PDF layout of the pedal clearly shows C3 and C7 to be box type.


----------



## Betty Wont (Jul 26, 2021)

I don't believe pedalpcb denotes ceramics with a special screen print. Use the capacitors that are common for their respective farad range. Tayda does not carry box caps lower than 1nF.


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks.  I'm super new to this so I am not sure yet what common ones would be.  Is it "normal" to use a Ceramic Disc or MLCC for a 56pF in this position?  Tayda does have those just not in box film as you say.  Glad I was not going crazy.


----------



## fig (Jul 26, 2021)

If you want mojo, you can pick up some 56p silver mica. Yeah ceramic is common for a 56p


----------



## zgrav (Jul 26, 2021)

not that you would _hear _any difference using silver mica, but that is probably true for the wima caps as well.


----------



## fig (Jul 26, 2021)

zgrav said:


> not that you would _hear _any difference using silver mica, but that is probably true for the wima caps as well.


It is in the signal path, so any noticeable difference would be in noise level?


----------



## EGRENIER (Jul 26, 2021)

Our Sr. Resident Expert, Mr. @Chuck D. Bones  has posted a good bit of information on the subject.  I try to stick to his recommendation when I pick my caps...






						Recent Builds
					

Just wanted to show of some of my recent builds. This is the first time I've tried waterslide decals and I feel like they turned out really well!  They all sound fantastic too, definitely making it on to my board.  For this round I did the Oasis (Dunes), Carcass (Carcosa) and Promethium (HM-2).




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




In a nutshell:

up to 470pF: MLCC, silver-mica, monolithic ceramic. I *try *to avoid disk ceramics because they tend to be microphonic and have low reliability
470pF to 1uF: film
1uF to 47uF: tantalum
22uF on up: aluminum

To me that sums it up, 56p ceramic if you can't find anything else is OK.


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Jul 26, 2021)

all parts sourced at TAYDA and ordered.  went with two diff types of 56p 
*56pF 50V Ceramic Disc Capacitor
and
56pF 50V Multilayer Monolithic Ceramic Capacitor*


----------



## zgrav (Jul 26, 2021)

burger-patty-and-bacon said:


> all parts sourced at TAYDA and ordered.  went with two diff types of 56p
> *56pF 50V Ceramic Disc Capacitor
> and
> 56pF 50V Multilayer Monolithic Ceramic Capacitor*


even though you might not hear the difference, if you have both I would recommend the MLCC cap since it is in the audio path.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 26, 2021)

+1 to MLCC over ceramics whenever possible.


I like to extend my Film Box up to 2u2, but I just saw the Wima has some that are 4uSomething!


----------



## spi (Jul 26, 2021)

I've been using ceramic discs with all my builds, without issues.  And at Tayda they're half the price of MLCC! (1c instead of 2c  )

I'd probably switch to MLCC if I didn't already have a surplus of disc caps, but I don't want to waste them even if they are pennies each.


----------



## Coda (Jul 26, 2021)

My guideline is as follows: pF is usually ceramic disc or MLCC, nF is usually box, and uF is usually electrolytic. Remember: it’s a guideline, not a rule…


----------



## droneshotfpv (Jul 26, 2021)

MLCC is the choice here as well for the PF range like that.. The only time I have went anything other than MLCC's was, and I believe it was that exact value, 56pf and a 30pf, or maybe like 32pf? can't recall, anyway, NOBODY that could ship to me quickly had anything but ceramic disc, so naturally I went with those. I now call that pedal "Squealing Pig"... I kid, I kid, it's fine, no issues with using Ceramic Disc on mine. lol


----------



## danfrank (Jul 26, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> +1 to MLCC over ceramics whenever possible.
> 
> 
> I like to extend my Film Box up to 2u2, but I just saw the Wima has some that are 4uSomething!


These are made by Kemet, and have 5mm lead spacing


----------



## finebyfine (Jul 26, 2021)

Pick whatever looks best that's in spec


----------

